# Swm8, green label splitter & bandstop filter



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a SWM8 switch already installed with a 4 way splitter (white label). If I add DECA and get a green label 4 way splitter do I need a bandstop filter at all?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvluvr said:


> I have a SWM8 switch already installed with a 4 way splitter (white label). If I add DECA and get a green label 4 way splitter do I need a bandstop filter at all?


You should add one.
"Need to" maybe not, since several/many aren't using them.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes. You need a bandstop filter between the splitter and the SWM8.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks. Are they directional? In other words, the filter looks like a connector on 1 end and a box on the other end. Should the end with the box (filter) be:

SWM8 >> End with box >> connector >> splitter

Or 

SWM8 >> connector >> end with box >> splitter


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The BSF connectes to the splitter, and the line from the SWM connects to the BSF.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

So they aren't directional and it doesn't matter if the switch is connected to the left side of the image below and the splitter is on the right or vice-versa?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvluvr said:


> So they aren't directional and ii doesn't matter if the switch is connected to the left side of the image below and the splitter is on the right or vice-versa?


It can only be installed one way if installed where I described it. One end is male and the other female.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvluvr said:


> So they aren't directional and it doesn't matter if the switch is connected to the left side of the image below and the splitter is on the right or vice-versa?





hilmar2k said:


> It can only be installed one way if installed where I described it. One end is male and the other female.


The only "directional" part is the connectors, The filter itself doesn't care and works either way.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The only "directional" part is the connectors, The filter itself doesn't care and works either way.


Thanks


----------

